# How Much Gas Does Your Stove Use?



## woodburn (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello everybody, 

I am usually over in the Hearth Room.  Last season, I made the decision to buy a wood stove (Avalon Arbor).  I had been toying with getting the gas version.  I am wondering what would have happened had I made the other decision.  How much gas do gas stoves use?  I have a natural gas powered furnace for my hot water baseboard heating system.  The on the bill, my gas usage is measured in CCF or Therms, so I am assuming that's what we'll be talking about here.  

I burn afternoons till bedtime, and 24/7 on weekends.   It would be particularly helpful if anyone with similar usage time could give feedback.  I know you probably can't give exact numbers here, but if you guys are anything like us woodburning wacos, I wouldn't be too surprised if you've got the measurments down to a science!


----------



## woodburn (Jul 12, 2008)

I guess I'll stay over in the Hearth Room!


----------



## samdog (Jul 15, 2008)

woodburn said:
			
		

> I guess I'll stay over in the Hearth Room!



A typical gas stove might have a 40,000 BTU/hr rating with the ability to turn it down to say 20,000 BTU.  At the 20,000 BTU/hr rating, 1 therm of gas (100,000 BTU) is consumed every 5 hrs so if you burn say from 3 pm - midnight (9 hrs) you'd use about 180,000 BTU or 1.8 therms.  Gas around me costs about $1.1/therm fully loaded (actual gas cost, transmission cost and meter charge) so that would be about $2/day or $60/month.  Run it at full load and it's $120/month.


----------



## woodburn (Jul 16, 2008)

Samdog, that is very helpful.   Thank you.


----------

